# Neutro-wash vs. salt-away



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

We do a lot of salting and are having trouble with the corrosion on all the metal and wiring on our trucks. We buy alum and stainless when possible. have you used either of the above products or compared them> the neuto-wash is 36.95/gal and dilutes at 8:1. The salt away is $45/gal and dilutes at 256:1 at the heavier rate.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Baking sota and water.
Mix in a bucket and spray it threw your pressure washer like you would soap.
It neutralizes salt.

Wash with the mix, let it sit for a while then wash again with clean water and soap.

I do this in the spring then I park the truck over a lawn sprinkler.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

last year we did a fire cleanup on the nuclear submarine. we use a product call hold tight 102, samples were taking before and after removing any salt residue. I can let atest to the fact that stuff works excellent. it's now available at Sherman Williams


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Hold tight. Ain't that a song


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

damn it man I just google that.

didn't know Justin Bieber was your type of music.....to each their own I guess now I have to delete you out my phone


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You mean were not bestties anymore. Ah darn


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

Anybody use the Hold Tight 102 on cleaning salt rigs? Looks like good stuff!


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

Curious about this too. Blue Moose had a great video on their cleaning method after a storm. Nice and thorough. Ill try to find the link.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I've heard that you can use CLR household cleaner as well. I've yet to try it, but I thought I'd look on the companies website before experimenting


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

we spend 40-60 man hrs cleaning after a storm but the salt residue is still there and corrosion is still a big problem. I have used the neutro wash but it is expensive and only dilutes 8:1 the other two products mentioned above dilute at much higher rates. I think I will try the hold tight and see how it does.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I use Salt a Way after every storm, It's easy and works well.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Mike Ward did you try the Hold Tight yet, im ready to buy the salt away gallon on ebay. This year has been a very cold and salty season.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

basher;1717280 said:


> I use Salt a Way after every storm, It's easy and works well.


Basher, do you wash the trucks first and then do salt away? Or just wash with salt away.

My trucks are both always full of road grime and salt, so Im sure they is an ordered process that works best to remove, all the dirt and salt???


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I will rinse the crud off than cover with Salt-a-way day after regardless of weather. I rinse top, bottom, in the stake holes, open the hood, spray the radiators, etc. Once I'm ready to pull the plow/spreader I wash it good and when I'm done rinse with a protective coat of SaW, leaves it looking dull but that washes away once the road salt clears.

A oscillating sprinkler is a good way to clean/rinse/protect the undercarriage.


----------

